# Corrugated panels wrong way?



## Nick Tomich (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm bidding on a job right now that has me perplexed. Maybe some of you have dealt with this and its not that uncommon. Ok, Commercial building in a strip mall. 48 by 92. The slope goes from front (south) to back (north). Panels run from left to right. There is some modified or some epoxy to make it flat on top.The roof supports are on i beams which run east to west. The supports are on i beams which run north to south. So panels sit east to west. On the roof to the west is another building which the wall extends well above the roof. The east side is a small parapet divider. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry, but you're going to have to post some pics. I'm guessing that the metal you are seeing from the bottom (?) is the metal deck, and if so will likely have a wood plywood over it. Or are you seeing it currogated from the top side? Really pics would be a major help.


----------



## Nick Tomich (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah the corrugated i see is from the bottom. I will try to get some pics up asap. There is significant leaking in several spots. The metal is rusted and disintegrating. It doesnt appeat to have plywood above, but will double check if i can get back out. Thanks Grumpy


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I've seen insulation specifically engineered to fit inbetween ribs in various types of metal decking. Primarily used on standing seam however. If it's a flat roof, and it's some kind of metal deck (is it actual currogated or like aq F or B type roof deck?) it could simply have 1 1/2" insulation over the metal and the roof membrane installed ontop of the insulation. This is a very common spec for metal decks.


----------



## AaronB. (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah, sounds like Corrugated decking to me on bar joists on I beams.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 10, 2009)

It sounds like he's saying the panel rib runs perpendicular to the slope.

Is this a deck panel or a roof panel?


----------



## Nick Tomich (Feb 11, 2010)

My best guess is a deck panel. and yes it runs perpindicular to the slope. On topof the roof it is flat and smooth. I come from resdential construction and roofing and commercial is greek to me. Ive dabbled in it but primarily modified. Grumpy has been a wealth of knowledge and i think pointed me in the right direction.


----------



## AaronB. (Nov 23, 2008)

Nick, Im an hour from Merrilville if you need any assistance.


----------

